# E90 Spied on Mulholland over the weekend...



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Here is a link to the pic:

E90 on Mulholland

Can someone put it in their reply?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

like this?


----------



## jeffh325 (Mar 15, 2004)

From that angle, the passenger compartment seems to be disproportionally shifted back towards the trunk


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

It looks like a compromise between the current E46 and the new 5 Series. 

Who would have guessed? :yawn:


----------



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

jeffh325 said:


> From that angle, the passenger compartment seems to be disproportionally shifted back towards the trunk


That's what I was thinking. It looks very strange from that angle. The hood looks very long.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

I hope the picture is distorting the proportions a little. I bigger trunk would be nice.

Am I the only one who thinks the tail pipes are sticking out a little far? On the current models they protrude just enought for you to see them. These look like they are really sticking out. 

Since it is a mule they may have just slapped the exhaust on there. :dunno:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

From what I can tell from photos... the hood looks longer becuase the front bumper is bigger and the hood is taller in the front. The back end looks pushed back because the design of the rear of the car is pinched compared to the current design.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Proportions look like an S-Class from that angle.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hmm, no I-Drive.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hmm, no I-Drive.


It's bad enough that they've been giving us an IDIOT temp guage for the past 15 years... if they force us to take I-drive too... ack!  :tsk: :bawling:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hmm, no I-Drive.


 :drink: :banana: :clap: :fruit: :supdude: :sabrina:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> It's bad enough that they've been giving us an IDIOT temp guage for the past 15 years... if they force us to take I-drive too... ack!  :tsk: :bawling:


I think a good idea would be to offer real gauges for those who want them as an option package (or even make it part of another package?)


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

doeboy said:


> I think a good idea would be to offer real gauges for those who want them as an option package (or even make it part of another package?)


Maybe do it this way...

ZSP/ZHP(if offered at all)= guages/knobs for controls
ZPP= I-Drive and all the goodies

If you get ZSP/ZPP you get the I-Drive.

:dunno:

Will I-Drive end up in the ///M cars?  :dunno:


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

Emission said:


> Here is a link to the pic:
> 
> E90 on Mulholland
> 
> Can someone put it in their reply?


When did you take the picture? I was driving my month old ZHP 330i late on Saturday afternoon after leaving my shift at Childrens Hospital. Funny, but I was actually thinking to myself "wouldn't it be cool if I see an E90 testing the (Mulholland) curves?" Wow! That's pretty funny. :rofl:


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmmm...I like this angle. The tail end looks a lot shorter than in other pictures that we've seen and the long hood makes the car look almost like a 4-door GT. I'm liking the E90 more all the time, I think.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Emission said:


> Here is a link to the pic:
> 
> E90 on Mulholland
> 
> Can someone put it in their reply?


Yikes. Hopefully it's the angle because that pic makes it one fugly car.


----------



## njnyc330i (Nov 3, 2003)

Looks way too "Hyundaish" for my tastes .... can't wait to see some E90 M3 pics in a year or so!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I've got another pic, taken about a second from this one... I will post it after I eat lunch. It is a slightly different angle.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Desertnate said:


> Maybe do it this way...
> 
> ZSP/ZHP(if offered at all)= guages/knobs for controls
> ZPP= I-Drive and all the goodies
> ...


Well, the E60 M5 does have iDrive, and HUD and NAV are standard in the US.

I think with the E90 that you will get iDrive if you get NAV, otherwise not, just like the 1er.

I think that BMW should put a "glass cockpit" mode in the Car Data section of the iDrive interface, giving a virtual gauge set. It _can't_ be that hard to implement; I mean the car is already monitoring all of that information anyway.

-MrB


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Ok I think thats the best angle I have seen. I might even like it. Hope the coupe turns out good.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

yujini said:


> Seems like the rear pic from the brochure that was "supposedly" leaked
> was wrong afterall then. I'd take this rear over the lame one from the brochure anyday.
> The front is awesome though.
> 
> I wonder how the coupe would look like. Thought the E46 would be the last 3 series that would look good. Guess I'll wait for an E90 then =)


I'm not sure why you think it doesn't look like the rear from the leaked brochure. The taillights are covered with tape, remember...


----------



## yujini (Sep 8, 2004)

Is it? doesnt look like this pictures shows any tape on it.
But Iguess i could be wrong.


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

yujini said:


> Is it? doesnt look like this pictures shows any tape on it.
> But Iguess i could be wrong.


The tape is body colored. If you look at the front headlights on the second photo posted you can see it started to peal back a bit in the wind.

James.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

yujini said:


> Is it? doesnt look like this pictures shows any tape on it.
> But Iguess i could be wrong.


This is where I noticed what I think is tape.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Emission said:


> Here's another shot... pic was taken on Mulholland Highway on Sunday.


This profile is very nice. I really like the proportions of the car from this angle. The pinched effect of the butt doesn't show.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Jever said:


> This is where I noticed what I think is tape.


Either that is tape or some of the worst sheet metal work in the history of the auto industry 

Seriously though...you can see the seams where the tape meets the body all the way around the lights. Also in the rear you can see where it is wrinkled up at the corners.


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

Right on with the arrows, that is tape covering. They didn't mess up the whole new design, they just didn't perfect it any better either and that is what is sorta disappointing, seems they went safe instead of going "wow" look at that. :tsk:

The E46 was & is to me a wow car, look at me. I wanted to feel the same about the E90 but my hopes are it will do this in person.


----------



## imokruok (Apr 20, 2004)

Seriously, who gets the awesomely cool job of testing these things in CA? Not only do you get to drive a great automobile, you get to drive something that no one's seen before!


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

imokruok said:


> Seriously, who gets the awesomely cool job of testing these things in CA? Not only do you get to drive a great automobile, you get to drive something that no one's seen before!


I'm going to go out on a limb on this one and guess that someone that works for BMW gets to go do that.   :rofl:


----------

